# Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um MIttelerde-Probleme



## DerAndere (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Hab, wie zu erwarten, ein Problem  :
Wenn ich mit DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde online spielen will, findet der PC zwar offene Spiele und ich kann denen auch beitreten, aber wenns dann ans starten des Spiels geht kann er zu keinem anderen Spieler ne Verbindung aufbauen. Habs so versucht wie das Spiel es vorgeschlagen hat aber es funktioniert immernoch nicht.
Zu erwähnen ist noch dass ich über einen Router ins Internet gehe.

Ich bitte um Hilfe!
Danke
Gruß
DerAndere


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um MIttelerde-Prbobleme*

Schau mal in der Anleitung des Spiels ob da drin steht, dass du beim Router einige Ports öffnen musst. Ist bei vielen Spielen so.


----------



## GRUBER (30. Dezember 2004)

*Re: Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um MIttelerde-Prbobleme*

hallo,

jo würde ich auch sagen liegt an den Ports musste mal in Handbuch schaun oder bei EA anfragen.


MFG

GRUBER


----------



## Zocker007 (8. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne dein Problem leider auch,da ich alle schlacht um mittelerde spiele in meinem besitz habe wenn du keine connection zu den anderen bekommst liegt das offenbar daran das in deinem router wenn du einen benutzt die ports 8088-65535 nicht freigeschaltet sind.Es gibt aber auch nocht ein weiteres Problem nämlich wenn du einen Router von Belkin oder Us robotics benutzt hat das spiel gerne probleme damit ich selbst hatte bei sum 1 auch connection probleme obwohl ich keinen router benutzte und bei sum 2 hatte ich keine probleme mehr mit der connection besuche doch mal die offiezielle homepage von den spielen. http://www.sum-fanpage.de

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen gruß Zocker007


----------



## Radhad (8. März 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit Groß- & Kleinschreibung sowie ab und zu mal Satzzeichen zu setzen? Dein Beitrag lässt sich nicht gerade gut lesen... Vielleicht nochmal die Netiquette durchlesen


----------



## michaelwengert (9. März 2007)

Also ich hab habe hierbei mir am Router für SUM1 Port 8088 und für SUM 2 Port 8089 freigegeben.

Wobei bei den Spielen immer noch Probleme auftreten. Quick-Matches ( also mit zufällig zugewiesenen Gegnern) gehen immer, selbst erstellte Spiele mit nem Kumpel gehen mal, mal nicht....Is irgendwie komisch


----------



## Zocker007 (9. März 2007)

Also wenn du immer noch connection probleme hst kann es sein dass du die ports nicht richtig freigeschaltest hast oder es liegt am router


----------

